

Mark Zuckerberg: Facebook Opposes SOPA/PIPA - hornokplease
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10100210345757211

======
hornokplease
Here is the statement, in case login is required to view the post on Facebook:

 _The internet is the most powerful tool we have for creating a more open and
connected world. We can't let poorly thought out laws get in the way of the
internet's development. Facebook opposes SOPA and PIPA, and we will continue
to oppose any laws that will hurt the internet.

The world today needs political leaders who are pro-internet. We have been
working with many of these folks for months on better alternatives to these
current proposals. I encourage you to learn more about these issues and tell
your congressmen that you want them to be pro-internet.

You can read more about our views here:
<https://www.facebook.com/FacebookDC?sk=app_329139750453932.*>

~~~
marquis
Login not required, I have FB login and widgets disabled and I can read it
fine. Some of the commenters point out a good question here: why has Facebook
not joined in with the blackout in some form? Or is it just US only, like
Craigslist.

